# 2x Eddy Merckx's For Sale



## ccoyle (Dec 27, 2006)

I run a small web site called The Pros Stuff.com and I am switching teams for '07. I am sad to say that I am switching bike sponsors and am liquidating both of my Merckx Team bikes....
One is a Scandium Premium 60cm with full Campy Chorus.
The other is aluminum Racing 59cm, sloping frame/fork/h-set

...I can let them go for cheap, just shoot me an e-mail through the web site.

-Chuck


----------

